# [SOLVED] USB to PS2 KVM issue



## bagner (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a Belkin Omni Cube 4 port PS2 KVM with a USB Microsoft Optical mouse connected to the console mouse PS2 port with a USB to PS2 adapter. I recently upgraded the mother board in one of the pc's connected. 

The new mother board is an Asus M5A78L-M which only has a single PS2 port. I purchased a USB to PS2 adapter which has 2 PS2 connectors. The keyboard works fine through either the mother board or USB adapter, but the mouse will not work through either. I currently have a USB mouse connected and the KVM keyboard connected, but its is driving me crazy with 2 mice on my desk.

 Has anyone run into this and found a fix?


----------



## bagner (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*

The OS is Server 2012 Datacenter


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*

I don't know that you can use 2 PS2 devices on a single USB port. Connect the keyboard using the adapter and run a PS2 cable for the mouse and use the PS2 port.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*



> [...]run a PS2 cable for the mouse and use the PS2 port.





> [...]the mouse will not work through either [adapter or PS/2 port].


You can run two PS/2 devices on a single USB port.

One potential issue, though it doesn't appear to have any bearing here, is support within the mouse of keyboard for PS/2 & USB, or just USB.

It is possible to connect two PS/2 devices to a single PS/2 port. This is motherboard-dependent, and requires two of the four unassigned PS/2 pins to be assigned to carry the mouse data and clock signals.

Does the mouse work when connected via the PS/2 -> USB adapter to a USB port on any of your other machines? Does it work on the new motherboard when directly attached to the PS/2 port? To a USB port via the adapter?


----------



## bagner (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*

The KVM setup works with the other 2 systems, but they both have 2 PS2 ports.

The Mouse works on the 2012 system when plugged into a USB port.

I have not tried plugging the mouse and adapter into the PS2 port.

When I use the dual USB adapter it shows both a HID Mouse and HID Keyboard, but the mouse dose not respond or the optics light up.


----------



## bagner (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*

I shut the system down and plugged the mouse and adapter into PS2 port on motherboard. It showed up as a Microsoft PS2 mouse (also showed HID-compliant mouse). 
Shut down and plugged the mouse and adapter into the dual adapter. It showed up as HID-compliant mouse. I unplugged the mouse and adapter and connected the mouse KVM cable to the dual adapter and plugged the mouse and adapter back into the KVM and the mouse still works.

Not sure what the issue was, but it works now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*

Glad you got it working, hopefully the problem will not reappear and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: USB to PS2 KVM issue*

Mentioning shutting the system down reminds me: It didn't occur to me to make sure you were powering the machine down between changes. PS/2 devices are not designed by the specification to be hot-plug, so that may have been the problem.

Something to be aware of in the future. It doesn't affect all hardware, but when it does the things it affects usually are mice.

Glad you got it working.


----------

